# Why wont my hdmi outputs work?



## leaomett (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a sony blu ray player hooked up to my sony tv with an hdmi cable and it was working fine. We got a different blu ray player(a vizio w/the wirless in it) and when I try to hook it up to my tv it will not get a signal. Now the sony blu ray player wont work on that tv either. Both blu rays work on every other tv with the hdmi cable. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Leomett and welcome to TSG.

Have you tried changing the channel input settings on the TV ?


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I had the same problem with the "vizio" blue ray. I just got 2 vizio tv's, vizio router, vizio soundboard and woofer, along with the vizio blue ray. My vizio blue ray worked fine after the initial set up, but i "changed" my password to my wireless router, and when I tried my vizio blue ray, it didn't work. I said, now what? It gave me a prompt when I tried to play a blue ray, or just to use it with my DVD's. The prompt was "signal not found", or Not connected, I can't remember witch. I went into the setup on my blue ray, changed the password to my router, and it connected correctly, then my blue ray worked. I think the vizio blue ray "requires" you to go through all the steps before it works.

Good luck, let me know.

Silverado


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Use the blue ray HDMI cable it came with, I'm sure it's made for the Vizio blue ray.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, make sure you have selected the correct HDMI on your TV Setting also, or else it won't talk to your blue ray. You may have HDMI-1 for you HD Cable box, and the HDMI for your blue ray may be "HDMI-2". That's important.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I meant to write "which" not "witch" in my previous statement.
sorry


----------

